# Let us be able to stop/pause media playback within OBS.



## StingerNLG (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi guys,

After having enough crashing and technical issues with Xsplit, I have decided to move to OBS for our weekly video game podcast.   And while 95% of what I do in Xsplit I can replicate in OBS there is one thing I cannot do which is not a small deal for us.    We can't pause and seek in media files we play.

During our show we play videos, be it game trailers or game footage of a game we're interviewing a developer on.   In Xsplit I have full control over the playback.   In OBS you can only loop the video and stop it by turning off the source.   

Please add pause and seek capability to your video media source?

Thanks!
Mike Mullis
The Original Next Level Gaming


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 9, 2020)

The next release of OBS will let you control playback with hotkeys -- for a UI, keep an eye on this PR: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/2886


----------



## StingerNLG (Feb 10, 2020)

This is excellent news!!!   Any idea of a timeframe on the release?   

Thanks for letting me know about this!


----------



## scaesare (Apr 16, 2020)

This pending update is very useful. I downloaded the windows binaries from the link above, and it's a bit finicky (the playback controls sometimes become "disassociated" from the media, and I can't seem to get them to re-link, but it's going the right direction. 

Thanks for the work on this enhancement.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 16, 2020)

@scaesare If you have an issue with that build, please report the bug on that page and see if you can include reproduction steps.


----------



## scaesare (Apr 17, 2020)

Will do


----------



## StingerNLG (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh nice!   I will check this build out.    Just curious, and I apologize for the "newb" question, if the build isn't stable enough for me to use in production I simply uninstall it and reinstall a stable build?

Mike


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 18, 2020)

Generally speaking we don't recommend using non-stable releases for production. You're free to do whatever you like at your own risk.


----------



## StingerNLG (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi all.   It's been about 3 months.  Any new movement on this?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## StingerNLG (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey OBS guys,

Just wanted to say, great job on the media controls added in new build.   It is 100% what I have been looking for, and now OBS is perfect!!   

Thanks!
Mike


----------

